# Frage zu Java EE Design Patterns



## PaKa (25. Aug 2010)

Da ich derzeit ein grösseres Problem mit einer Übung für mein Studium habe, hoffe ich hier jemanden zu finden der mehr Ahnung davon hat als ich.

Konkret geht es darum, dass ich im letzten Semester ein Seminar über Design Patterns in den sand gesetzt habe, was ich netterweise letzte Woche erfahren habe, seid Juni hatte der Prof. wohl keine Zeit.
Um das Seminar jetzt doch positiv abschliessen zu können, kann ich allerdings ein Programm zu einem ausgewählten Pattern programmieren. Im Seminar werden die üblichen GoF Patterns behandelt, jetzt soll ich allerdings einen Pattern aus den Büchern "Patterns of Enterprise Application Architecture" oder "Core J2EE Patterns" auswählen und dazu ein funktionierendes Beispiel abgeben. Ich habe mir jetzt in beiden Büchern mehrere Patterns durchgelesen, verstehe aber ehrlich gesagt gar nicht viel und hab daher momentan keinen Plan wie ich an die Übung herangehen soll. Hat vielleicht jemand hier Tipps wo ich besser verständliche Anleitungen zu ein paar Patterns aus diesen Büchern finden kann, bevorzugt mit einem erklärten Beispiel damit ich dann auch das nachvollziehen und verstehen kann um dann ein eigenes zu Programmieren. Wenn jemand sagen kann welche Patterns einfacher zu verstehen und vorallem in einem kleinen Übungsprogramm zumzusetzen bin, wäre ich für solche Vorschläge natürlich auch dankbar. Leider habe ich bislang kaum Programmiererfahrung und tue mir daher mit dem Themja Design Patterns ziemlich schwer.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal vorab für eure Hilfe.

lg
Patrick


----------



## ARadauer (25. Aug 2010)

Also dass du Grundsätzlich mal einen Überblick über Patterns hast, würd ich dir dieses Buch empfehlen:
Head First Design Patterns: Amazon.de: Eric Freeman, Elisabeth Freeman, Bert Bates, Kathy Sierra, Mike Loukides: Englische Bücher

J2EE Patterns... mhn ok klatsch ihm ein Beispiel hin, wo du zb Kunden von einer Datenbank und dann von einer Text Datei ließt.
Für den Aufrufer bleibt die verwendete Datenquelle durch das DAO Pattern im Hintergrund:
Core J2EE Patterns - Data Access Object

hier noch mehr:
Welcome to Core J2EE Patterns!


----------



## maki (25. Aug 2010)

Verstehe die frage ehrlich gesagt nicht... das Buch hat Bespiele, der 2. Link von ARadauer zeigt auf die (veraltete) Online Version des Buches.

Wenn du weder von Java noch sonst einer OOP Sprache Ahnung hast, wird das sehr schwer imho.


----------



## PaKa (25. Aug 2010)

@ARadauer
Vielen Dank, ich werde mir das mal genauer ansehen



maki hat gesagt.:


> Verstehe die frage ehrlich gesagt nicht... das Buch hat Bespiele, der 2. Link von ARadauer zeigt auf die (veraltete) Online Version des Buches.
> 
> Wenn du weder von Java noch sonst einer OOP Sprache Ahnung hast, wird das sehr schwer imho.



Leider ist genau das der Fall, aber ich würde halt ungern ein ganzes Jahr wegen einer einzigen Lehrveranstaltung nochmal machen,  und daher will ich natürlich versuchen das irgendwie hinzubiegen um doch positiv abzuschliessen. Daher meine Frage nach einfachen Patterns und verständlichen Erklärungsquellen.
Meine Programmiererfahrung beschränkt sich bislang in erster Linie auf C und das hat mit Objektorientierung und Design Patterns wenig am Hut, das kenne ich nur vom Studium und da wurde ehrlich gesagt auch nur wenig gemacht.


----------

